# Kouamè al Napoli per 20 mln.



## admin (4 Gennaio 2019)

Come riportato da Tuttosport, il genoano Kouamè da giugno 2019 sarà un nuovo giocatore del Napoli in cambio di 20 mln di euro.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (4 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport, il genoano Kouamè da giugno 2019 sarà un nuovo giocatore del Napoli in cambio di 20 mln di euro.



non mi fa impazzire. Negli ingranaggi del Napoli però può avere il suo perchè. E' ancora molto giovane.


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport, il genoano Kouamè da giugno 2019 sarà un nuovo giocatore del Napoli in cambio di 20 mln di euro.



Il Napoli spende 20 milioni per Kouamè e la Juve a zero prende Ramsey...

Ecco al serie A del futuro, con la Juve che ne farà 15 di fila..


----------



## Kaketto (4 Gennaio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Il Napoli spende 20 milioni per Kouamè e la Juve a zero prende Ramsey...
> 
> Ecco al serie A del futuro, con la Juve che ne farà 15 di fila..



A zero ramsey? Prendera' 10 milioni alla firma e quasi 7 netti per 5 anni. Ancora non si sa quanto al procuratore. A zero non c'è niente. Gli costa 100 milioni questo ramseym


----------



## LukeLike (4 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport, il genoano Kouamè da giugno 2019 sarà un nuovo giocatore del Napoli in cambio di 20 mln di euro.



Certo che anche Giuntoli ne fa di vaccate.


----------



## Cataldinho (4 Gennaio 2019)

Ma prezioso non aveva chiesto 35 al Milan per questo giocatore? O trattasi di ennesima cavolata dei giornalai, incazzati perché del Milan non sann nulla?


----------



## Goro (4 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport, il genoano Kouamè da giugno 2019 sarà un nuovo giocatore del Napoli in cambio di 20 mln di euro.



Per noi la base d'asta era 30, comunque va bene così


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Gennaio 2019)

Kaketto ha scritto:


> A zero ramsey? Prendera' 10 milioni alla firma e quasi 7 netti per 5 anni. Ancora non si sa quanto al procuratore. A zero non c'è niente. Gli costa 100 milioni questo ramseym



Nei bilanci quei soldi lì li fai "sparire" in mille modi..i soldi del cartellino invece no..

Poi ripeto, finché le avversarie si rafforzano coi Kouamè possono dormire sonni sereni..


----------



## Garrincha (4 Gennaio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Nei bilanci quei soldi lì li fai "sparire" in mille modi..i soldi del cartellino invece no..
> 
> Poi ripeto, finché le avversarie si rafforzano coi Kouamè possono dormire sonni sereni..



Veramente per il fpf è meglio pagare il cartellino che prendere un parametro zero e versarglielo nello stipendio perché il primo cala con gli anni, il Napoli poi fa sparire con un magheggio proprio il cartellino ascrivendone la maggior parte il primo anno così già dal secondo possono rivenderlo eventualmente a basse cifre senza paura di minusvalenza mentre lo stipendio sempre sette all'anno sono

Edit, poi da vedere se è un'operazione per rinforzare o contabile, il Napoli alle volte è costretto ad acquistare avendo un surplus di denaro che sono chiamati ad usare per forza, per questo prendono giocatori come Inglese e dopo due anni li rivendono col giochetto si sopra generando una plusvalenza per il bilancio di quell'anno


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Gennaio 2019)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Veramente per il fpf è meglio pagare il cartellino che prendere un parametro zero e versarglielo nello stipendio perché il primo cala con gli anni, il Napoli poi fa sparire con un magheggio proprio il cartellino ascrivendone la maggior parte il primo anno così già dal secondo possono rivenderlo eventualmente a basse cifre senza paura di minusvalenza mentre lo stipendio sempre sette all'anno sono



La Juve non ha certo problemi di bilancio..e io parlavo dei costi di commissione..gli ingaggi basta siano coperti dal fatturato, se lo sono i problemi non esistono..

Ma Poi ripeto, il punto focale è che secondo me la Juve avendo preso Ramsey può permettersi di cedere senza problemi Pjanic..solo che Ramsey la Juve lo ha preso a 0, mentre Pjanic lo cederà a 80/85..

Fra 3 anni cederà Ramsey è sarà altra plusvalenza...idem se cederà Emre Can..

Ma per cosa credete la Juve sia così vigile su tutti i P0 di livello europeo? Perché sono fessi?

Con quelle plusvalenze ci potranno coprire acquisti top...

Ad esempio, non mi stupirei se l'operzione Ramsey servisse a liberare Pjanic per poi prendere Savic a 100 milioni


----------



## David Drills (4 Gennaio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Nei bilanci quei soldi lì li fai "sparire" in mille modi..i soldi del cartellino invece no..
> 
> Poi ripeto, finché le avversarie si rafforzano coi Kouamè possono dormire sonni sereni..


Posso dirti che di bilanci non capisci niente, o ti offendi?


----------



## sacchino (4 Gennaio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> La Juve non ha certo problemi di bilancio..e io parlavo dei costi di commissione..gli ingaggi basta siano coperti dal fatturato, se lo sono i problemi non esistono..
> 
> Ma Poi ripeto, il punto focale è che secondo me la Juve avendo preso Ramsey può permettersi di cedere senza problemi Pjanic..solo che Ramsey la Juve lo ha preso a 0, mentre Pjanic lo cederà a 80/85..
> 
> ...



Un po' come i nostri parametri zero: Flamini, Mortovivo, Muntari, Honda..... tutti venduti a prezzi da capogiro.


----------



## David Drills (4 Gennaio 2019)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Un po' come i nostri parametri zero: Flamini, Mortovivo, Muntari, Honda..... tutti venduti a prezzi da capogiro.



O Pogba, Coman... Uguali proprio


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Gennaio 2019)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Posso dirti che di bilanci non capisci niente, o ti offendi?



Io non mi offendo mai 

Anche perché il succo principale del mio discorso non è certo quello del bilancio


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Gennaio 2019)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Un po' come i nostri parametri zero: Flamini, Mortovivo, Muntari, Honda..... tutti venduti a prezzi da capogiro.



Peccato che noi abbiamo preso a 0 delle scamorze invendibili loro a zero prendono giocatori che hanno un valore di mercato che oscilla tra i 35 e i 50 milioni...
Immagino avranno grosse difficoltà a piazzarli...

Se in estate decidessero di liberarsi di Khedira ad esempio, stai sicuro che qualche club decente che lo vuole lo trovano e i loro 15 milioni minimo li prendono..e il giocatore leva le tende se ha alternative decenti..i nostri non sloggiavano mai perché le alternative per loro erano robe tipo Fiorentina se va bene o squadre turche


----------



## David Drills (4 Gennaio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io non mi offendo mai
> 
> Anche perché il succo principale del mio discorso non è certo quello del bilancio



Infatti poi ho letto il tuo post successivo! Comunque è vero quello che dici tu, ma tante volte si strapaga il giocatore libero perchè si scatena un'asta. Il risultato è che diviene invendibile se fa male. Pensa appunto a Flamini, o allo stesso Bakayoko se fosse stato un parametro zero preso dal Chelsea: 7 milioni???


----------



## sacchino (4 Gennaio 2019)

David Drills ha scritto:


> O Pogba, Coman... Uguali proprio





Aggiungerei Pirlo e Matuidi.....comunque scherzi a parte mi son sempre chiesto del perchè la Juve azzecca tutti i parametri zero e noi li sbagliamo tutti, sarà che noi abbiamo scelto quelli che davano un rendiconto economico alla nostra dirigenza? mentro loro prendono quelli funzionali al loro gioco? 
A pensare male spesso si indovina.


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Gennaio 2019)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Infatti poi ho letto il tuo post successivo! Comunque è vero quello che dici tu, ma tante volte si strapaga il giocatore libero perchè si scatena un'asta. Il risultato è che diviene invendibile se fa male. Pensa appunto a Flamini, o allo stesso Bakayoko se fosse stato un parametro zero preso dal Chelsea: 7 milioni???



Il fatto è che se a zero prendi dei "fabbri" come Flamini poi il rischio resta alto..Ramsey o Emre Can o Khedira vedrai che la Juve li rivende quando vuole..anche se hanno ingaggi pesanti (che poi per il calcio di oggi nemmeno troppo)


----------



## sacchino (4 Gennaio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Peccato che noi abbiamo preso a 0 delle scamorze invendibili loro a zero prendono giocatori che hanno un valore di mercato che oscilla tra i 35 e i 50 milioni...
> Immagino avranno grosse difficoltà a piazzarli...
> 
> Se in estate decidessero di liberarsi di Khedira ad esempio, stai sicuro che qualche club decente che lo vuole lo trovano e i loro 15 milioni minimo li prendono..e il giocatore leva le tende se ha alternative decenti..i nostri non sloggiavano mai perché le alternative per loro erano robe tipo Fiorentina se va bene o squadre turche



Come ho detto nel mio precedente post, non voglio pensare che la nostra dirigenza sia sempre stata inferiore alla loro ma lo abbia fatto di proposito.


----------



## David Drills (4 Gennaio 2019)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Aggiungerei Pirlo e Matuidi.....comunque scherzi a parte mi son sempre chiesto del perchè la Juve azzecca tutti i parametri zero e noi li sbagliamo tutti, sarà che noi abbiamo scelto quelli che davano un rendiconto economico alla nostra dirigenza? mentro loro prendono quelli funzionali al loro gioco?
> A pensare male spesso si indovina.


Più che altro noi abbiamo preso parametri zero divenuti tali perchè la società non voleva rinnovargli il contratto, delle occasioni diciamo. La Juve ha preso campioni (affermati o potenziali) divenuti parametri zero per scelta loro. Diventare parametro zero infatti è il modo migliore per monetizzare, per un calciatore. Diviene una sorta di giocatore NBA.


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Gennaio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> La Juve non ha certo problemi di bilancio..e io parlavo dei costi di commissione..gli ingaggi basta siano coperti dal fatturato, se lo sono i problemi non esistono..
> 
> Ma Poi ripeto, il punto focale è che secondo me la Juve avendo preso Ramsey può permettersi di cedere senza problemi Pjanic..solo che Ramsey la Juve lo ha preso a 0, mentre Pjanic lo cederà a 80/85..
> 
> ...



la juve.. la juve... la juve.... ne parlate come se fossero i migliori del pianeta. 
vorrei ricordare che nonostante tutte le truffe e gli sburloni e i giornalisti amici questi non vincono una champions da 23 anni. lo stipendio di cristiano è una bomba ragazzi... adesso venderanno pjanic e chi lo sa se ci perdono o ci guadagnano...

kouame con ancelotti può far bene...


----------



## LukeLike (4 Gennaio 2019)

Avete una ossessione per la Juve pazzesca... Juve... Juve in ogni topic... quasi mi ero scordato che questo fosse il topic della notizia dell'acquisto di un bidone a 20 milioni da parte del Napoli... del Napoli, non della Juve... pensavo fossimo nella sezione "Figli di Agricola"... anche se ormai tutto il forum è diventato quella sezione...


----------



## Davidoff (4 Gennaio 2019)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Avete una ossessione per la Juve pazzesca... Juve... Juve in ogni topic... quasi mi ero scordato che questo fosse il topic della notizia dell'acquisto di un bidone a 20 milioni da parte del Napoli... del Napoli, non della Juve... pensavo fossimo nella sezione "Figli di Agricola"... anche se ormai tutto il forum è diventato quella sezione...



Il calcio italiano di oggi è Juventus everywhere purtroppo. Da anni viviamo in bianco e nero e continueremo a farlo per molto tempo.


----------



## Djici (4 Gennaio 2019)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Più che altro noi abbiamo preso parametri zero divenuti tali perchè la società non voleva rinnovargli il contratto, delle occasioni diciamo. La Juve ha preso campioni (affermati o potenziali) divenuti parametri zero per scelta loro. Diventare parametro zero infatti è il modo migliore per monetizzare, per un calciatore. Diviene una sorta di giocatore NBA.



Esatto. Noi abbiamo guardato chi poteva firmare a zero. Loro li bloccano tra i 6 e i 12 mesi prima.


----------



## Freddiedevil (4 Gennaio 2019)

Djici ha scritto:


> Esatto. Noi abbiamo guardato chi poteva firmare a zero. Loro li bloccano tra i 6 e i 12 mesi prima.



Hanno capito tutto. Ogni anno ne fanno uno, ed è sempre uno buono.
Pirlo, Pogba, Dani Alves, Neto, Llorente, Koman, Khedira, Emre Can. Mal che ti va li vendi a 25 e fai plusvalenze facili.


----------



## juventino (5 Gennaio 2019)

A me questo Kouamé dice davvero poco, non capisco perché sia così gettonato da varie società su mercato.


----------



## Zenos (6 Gennaio 2019)

Potenziale fenomeno. Hamsick,Insigne,Diawara,Rog,ZIelinski,Allan Il Napoli sempre sul pezzo sui migliori prospetti.


----------



## Maximo (6 Gennaio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Nei bilanci quei soldi lì li fai "sparire" in mille modi..i soldi del cartellino invece no..
> 
> Poi ripeto, finché le avversarie si rafforzano coi Kouamè possono dormire sonni sereni..



Kouamè è uno dei giocatori più scarsi che abbia visto quest'anno in seie A in quel ruolo, deve avre davvero un bravo procuratore, comunque l'importante è che non sia venuto da noi


----------



## CarpeDiem (6 Gennaio 2019)

A me Kouame piace un sacco, l'avrei visto volentieri al Milan


----------



## Clarenzio (6 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport, il genoano Kouamè da giugno 2019 sarà un nuovo giocatore del Napoli in cambio di 20 mln di euro.



Pallottola schivata.


----------

